# can i house 2 bolivian rams and 2 german rams together ?



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi 

now the question is can i have 2 bolivian rams (male and female) and 2 german rams together in a 29 gallon tall tank ? 

the base is 28x12 

and dont go by habitats in my signature 

ill only have 6 harlequin rasboras and 2 rams and 2 dwarf neon rainbows if i can house the german blue rams and get rid of rest of the fish


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No, not enough space for them.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Rams are territorial and would fight in a 29G tank. To house them together, a 55G tank would be better. I believe the Bolivian and German Rams are not different species, just different varieties of the same Ram.


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a 155 gallon tank and started off with 6 German Rams, as the pet store told me it would be fine to do so. After about a month 4 of the Rams paired of and were really aggressive towards the remaining two, which didn't live much longer. Right now I have two pairs that mostly keep to each side of the tank and only squabble when they meet in the middle. They aren't really agressive anymore and just posture at each other until one of them gives up and swims away. 29 gallons would be ok for 2 Rams, probably not 4.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

ok ok its just a sleepy question 

i already have male and female bolivian rams in 29 gall 

i got the point  answer is no


----------

